# Will Uber pay me enough for a new car each year?



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.

I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

No


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

No!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Heck no. Maybe a nice model car.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Then why anyone drive for Uber? They make you put on 100,000 miles per year and won't pay enough for a new car??!

Why drive Uber??


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

mileena said:


> Then why anyone drive for Uber? They make you put on 100,000 miles per year and won't pay enough for a new car??!
> 
> Why drive Uber??


Good question.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Better question is why buy a new car for Uber/Lyft?

Most will tell you it makes better sense to buy preowned and pretty much figure on wearing it out if you full time.

Keep monthly car payments low-to-none. More net cash.

Or, use the rideshare gig to just make your payments on a newer car and drive a nicer car, understanding it will take a beating from this work.

Do you plan to use it for income beyond a car payment?


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Better question is why buy a new car for Uber/Lyft?
> 
> Most will tell you it makes better sense to buy preowned and pretty much figure on wearing it out if you full time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Over/Uber for your post. Well, I am looking for a new car anyway. Was going to get a Honda Odyssey LX minivan for around $30,000 regardless. I was planning on keeping the car for 6 years the trading it in or selling it. Then my Lyft driver told me yesterday I should become a Lyft/Uber driver since I could be UberXL. I said good idea. My reasoning is this would allow me to get a new car more often.

But to answer your question, no it won't be used to make money. I have a 2007 Toyota Sienna beater with 281,000 miles, but it is trash and won't work for Uber as it is on its last legs and has body damage.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

So, reading between the lines, are you saying you are considering part time rideshare to support newer car payments only, that you don’t need it for a source of income for other bills?


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> So, reading between the lines, are you saying you are considering part time rideshare to support newer car payments only, that you don't need it for a source of income for other bills?


Well, I am paying for the new car in cash, so no payments. But I would like a new car more often, say every year or two. Especially if Uber is going to add 100,000 miles extra on my car per year. Who wants to drive a car with 300,000 miles? I don't necessarily need the extra income, although that would be nice too. ;-)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

mileena said:


> Well, I am paying for the new car in cash, so no payments. But I would like a new car more often, say every year or two. Especially if Uber is going to add 100,000 miles extra on my car per year. Who wants to drive a car with 300,000 miles? I don't necessarily need the extra income, although that would be nice too. ;-)


Just do uber for fun. You might make some great new social contacts and a few bucks to boot.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

If you want to pay cash for a new car every year, it will take full time ride share to net that much cash.

Buy new every 2 years could be done with a partime schedule, depending on your market.

I do it full time and avareage around $.90 a mile gross driving 50k-60k miles per year. Your partime acquaintances making $3500-$12000 a year at 50k miles are way under utilizing and working for considerably less than minimum wage.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> If you want to pay cash for a new car every year, it will take full time ride share to net that much cash.
> 
> Buy new every 2 years could be done with a partime schedule, depending on your market.
> 
> I do it full time and avareage around $.90 a mile gross driving 50k-60k miles per year. Your partime acquaintances making $3500-$12000 a year at 50k miles are way under utilizing and working for considerably less than minimum wage.


Thanks so much! Now I am inspired!



1.5xorbust said:


> Just do uber for fun. You might make some great new social contacts and a few bucks to boot.


I will start that was, as a trial, and see how it progresses!


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

You'll end up in the red over time.

And there's almost no reason to get a new car _every year _except vanity.

Especially one that's going to be put to full time rideshare use. It will just depreciate too fast.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> You'll end up in the red over time.
> 
> And there's almost no reason to get a new car _every year _except vanity.
> 
> Especially one that's going to be put to full time rideshare use. It will just depreciate too fast.


Thanks. I really want to drive Uber. Full timers here have said they put on 100,000 miles a year, so that is normal. And cars really don't last past 200,000 miles, so that means a new car every two years.

I also have an inferiority complex since I drove a damaged car for 10 years, and kids always made fun of it when they walked buy. 5 years olds saw it and shouted repeatedly "look mom, that car is BROKEN!" I couldn't even go through a car wash or add windshield washer fluid due to a leak from the damage.

So with my new car, darn right I am going to be ultra vane. And I am proud to be that way.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


That's cute ... *chuckles*


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


Yes! If you drive full time you CAN afford a new car every year. You probably won't be able to afford much more, but at least you'd be donating your time to help the riders in your area afford dirt cheap rides so that they can turn a profit instead of you.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Somebody told you that they drive 50,000 miles per year; yet, they make only $300-$1000 per month???


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Syn said:


> Somebody told you that they drive 50,000 miles per year; yet, they make only $300-$1000 per month???


Yes. She was a senior citizen driver who does both Lyft and Uber in a small town.



RedANT said:


> Yes! If you drive full time you CAN afford a new car every year. You probably won't be able to afford much more, but at least you'd be donating your time to help the riders in your area afford dirt cheap rides so that they can turn a profit instead of you.


Thank you! I have been hearing so much contradictory information about Uber and Lyft that it is hard to figure everything out. I don't mind if I don't make a large income, or any income at all, just so I can buy a new car each year or two and pay for insurance, gas, registration, etc. Plus less income means less Federal taxes! Plus, I live in Nevada, which has no state income tax!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


Not ANYMORE.
YOU CAN ONLY WORK 12 HOURS A DAY NOW !

Be lucky to afford tires.

THEN . . .UBER THREW " EXPRESS POOL" at us.
To FURTHER RUIN THE MARKET !

LEARN TO STEAL !
( like Uber)


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Boys and girls, we been trolled.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mileena said:


> Then why anyone drive for Uber? They make you put on 100,000 miles per year and won't pay enough for a new car??!
> 
> Why drive Uber??


DING DING DONG DING !

We HAVE A WINNER !

Uber has 4% RETENTION RATE
( they are Probably Lying.
.4% maybe)



RedANT said:


> Yes! If you drive full time you CAN afford a new car every year. You probably won't be able to afford much more, but at least you'd be donating your time to help the riders in your area afford dirt cheap rides so that they can turn a profit instead of you.


Perhaps a Nissan Versa 5 speed.
Without a.c.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


Your expectation on how long your car will last is surprisingly a little higher on the annual mileage than what i anticipate. 80 hours a week is probably what it will take to put in 100,000 miles a year.

However your earning expectation is.. I don't know how much your expecting to make but whatever it is you're not going to make it.

What your looking at doing isn't doing this job to always have a brand new car, it's always putting a brand new car through hell and well within 3 years your car will just be a smelly disgusting taxi. Which is counter productive to your goal of always driving a nice new car. The new car-ness will be gone within 6 months, and within a year you will get the wear/tear of 3 or 5 years on the interior.

2 years into owning my last taxi i had to pay out of pocket to replace the interior carpet with rubber. Nothing feels as classy as driving a car with rubber floors and this constant unclean able funk.

I'm going to leave you with some advice... Don't quit your day job, start with weekends on uber. Then you need to understand that Fridays and Saturdays are usually the best nights of the week and you will never pull those kind of numbers the rest of the week.

Your goals?
1. Make good money
2. always have the newest car
3. Be your own boss

Reality
1. Make shit money
2A. You will never get that smell out
2B. it will get tons nicks dents ect, scratches at the door handle, slammed doors
2c. Vomit, urine, feces (not joking)
3. Uber support and customers will make you wish you had a boss who actually listened to the words that are coming out of your mouth, instead of dealing with Muhammad in Pakistan, and lying Paxhole (portmanteau of pax {short for Passenger} and... hole)


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

If you buy a car specifically for rideshare you will LOSE MONEY. The only way doing rideshare is worthwhile is if having a qualified vehicle is already financially justified by your current income and lifestyle. Otherwise forget it.


----------



## mileena (Feb 24, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Your expectation on how long your car will last is surprisingly a little higher on the annual mileage than what i anticipate. 80 hours a week is probably what it will take to put in 100,000 miles a year.
> 
> However your earning expectation is.. I don't know how much your expecting to make but whatever it is you're not going to make it.
> 
> ...


Well thank you for this reality check. You tell it how it is, and I appreciate that! I guess I will not be doing Uber then. But at least I will have a good car to use for years, hopefully accident-free, and that does not smell of urine haha! I think I was deluding myself for a while there.



whiskeyboat said:


> If you buy a car specifically for rideshare you will LOSE MONEY. The only way doing rideshare is worthwhile is if having a qualified vehicle is already financially justified by your current income and lifestyle. Otherwise forget it.


Thank you! I wish I were rich and could afford to get a 2nd car. But then, I wouldn't need to do rideshare, lol.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

mileena said:


> Then why anyone drive for Uber? They make you put on 100,000 miles per year and won't pay enough for a new car??!
> 
> Why drive Uber??


Because they are doing it wrong. Who the hell puts on 100,000 miles on their car with Uber in 1 year? They are doing it way wrong.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

If it was used and cheap.



mileena said:


> Thanks. I really want to drive Uber. Full timers here have said they put on 100,000 miles a year, so that is normal. And cars really don't last past 200,000 miles, so that means a new car every two years.
> 
> I also have an inferiority complex since I drove a damaged car for 10 years, and kids always made fun of it when they walked buy. 5 years olds saw it and shouted repeatedly "look mom, that car is BROKEN!" I couldn't even go through a car wash or add windshield washer fluid due to a leak from the damage.
> 
> So with my new car, darn right I am going to be ultra vane. And I am proud to be that way.


Cars do not last past 200,000 miles? That is just breaking in a motor. You will have to replace starters, belts, plugs and do maintenance. But unless you trash the car it should go well beyond 200k.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> If it was used and cheap.
> 
> Cars do not last past 200,000 miles? That is just breaking in a motor. You will have to replace starters, belts, plugs and do maintenance. But unless you trash the car it should go well beyond 200k.


222,000 and still purring like a kitty cat...

Oil and tires...

Oil and tires...

Rakos


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

why dont you just sell yourself into slavery now


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Eugene73 said:


> why dont you just sell yourself into slavery now


That's sort of insulting..

Slave's use their masters tools and work for the bare minimum of accommodations and food for zero pay.

Much better for uber in some markets.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mileena said:


> Yes. She was a senior citizen driver who does both Lyft and Uber in a small town.
> 
> Thank you! I have been hearing so much contradictory information about Uber and Lyft that it is hard to figure everything out. I don't mind if I don't make a large income, or any income at all, just so I can buy a new car each year or two and pay for insurance, gas, registration, etc. Plus less income means less Federal taxes! Plus, I live in Nevada, which has no state income tax!


If all you are going to use the money for is saving it to buy another car cash at the end of the year, then it might be possible 30k a year part time during prime time hours .Maybe . But dont expect to be able to pay any other bills with that money .


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, if you plan on living in the car


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Casino's where you live give away new cars all the time.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Lmfao....


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

If you are putting a 100,000 miles a year you better be making $75,000 otherwise not worth it


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

I wonder if it would be worth a lawsuit to compel Uber/Lyft and others to accept any models years (and any fit cars). Model year has nothing to do with the fitness of a car for service. Emissions I can understand, but otherwise...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tcaud said:


> I wonder if it would be worth a lawsuit to compel Uber/Lyft and others to accept any models years (and any fit cars). Model year has nothing to do with the fitness of a car for service. Emissions I can understand, but otherwise...


Great idea...!

I have this '58 Edsel classic in the garage...

That I would just LOVE to Uber in...

Sure would nice to...

Make money with the old girl...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I love Edsels.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tcaud said:


> I wonder if it would be worth a lawsuit to compel Uber/Lyft and others to accept any models years (and any fit cars). Model year has nothing to do with the fitness of a car for service. Emissions I can understand, but otherwise...


Easier to set dates then to have to evaluate each vehicle . Besides, low ball requirement in most markets in 2002 ..if it's older than 2002 it probably shouldnt be Ubering .


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

tcaud said:


> I wonder if it would be worth a lawsuit to compel Uber/Lyft and others to accept any models years (and any fit cars). Model year has nothing to do with the fitness of a car for service. Emissions I can understand, but otherwise...


What's wrong with you? Uber is a privately held company, they could ban everything except 2014+ model year Priuses if they wanted to and no one could say "boo" about it. This isn't the government interfering with your rights, it's a company setting their own rules. If you don't like it, start your own rideshare company.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.





mileena said:


> Thanks. I really want to drive Uber. Full timers here have said they put on 100,000 miles a year, so that is normal. And cars really don't last past 200,000 miles, so that means a new car every two years.
> 
> I also have an inferiority complex since I drove a damaged car for 10 years, and kids always made fun of it when they walked buy. 5 years olds saw it and shouted repeatedly "look mom, that car is BROKEN!" I couldn't even go through a car wash or add windshield washer fluid due to a leak from the damage.
> 
> So with my new car, darn right I am going to be ultra vane. And I am proud to be that way.


Youre doing it wrong.

Buy a 1-2 year old car cash and use that instead. Still a really nice car.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

mileena said:


> Then why anyone drive for Uber? They make you put on 100,000 miles per year and won't pay enough for a new car??!
> 
> Why drive Uber??


I net well over $1 a mile doing Uber after uber/lyfts cut and gas . so if I put 100k miles on my car I'd probably net over $100k a year

Last year I put 38k rideshare miles on my car and my net income was just over $40k . So yeah if you want to buy a Brand New SUV every year you could , you'd just be broke since a new SUV that qualifies for Select/ XL / Premier is gonna set you back at least $30k


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> I net well over $1 a mile doing Uber after uber/lyfts cut and gas . so if I put 100k miles on my car I'd probably net over $100k a year
> 
> Last year I put 38k rideshare miles on my car and my net income was just over $40k . So yeah if you want to buy a Brand New SUV every year you could , you'd just be broke since a new SUV that qualifies for Select/ XL / Premier is gonna set you back at least $30k


I remember when I used to make that much on Uber...

I wouldnt buy anything special for Uber.

Requirements can change without warning, rates can get slashed without warning...

Entire classes of vehicles can just be removed entirely...

Brand new Uber black and SUV vehicles in Orlando from 2 years ago are now Uber select/xl and they are paying less then UberX rates from 4 years ago.

When you understand all that... you realize how far things have fallen for some.

Uber black/suv drivers used to get over $3.00 a mile. Those same cars are getting less than $1.30 per mile now when they can get select pings and less then 65c a mile when they can't.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Your expectation on how long your car will last is surprisingly a little higher on the annual mileage than what i anticipate. 80 hours a week is probably what it will take to put in 100,000 miles a year.
> 
> However your earning expectation is.. I don't know how much your expecting to make but whatever it is you're not going to make it.
> 
> ...


BS, i got full vinyl cop car package + updated vinyl seats out of a salvage car....no smells no dirt real easy to clean


----------



## b100 (Dec 12, 2017)

Maybe if you life in Amsterdam. The uber fare is 2,16 dollar a mile here (its€1,10 a kilometer)


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


Driving Uber to just to pay for your Uber car is called investing in a business that provides no income. That's when it's time to sell out for whatever you can get. If the reason to work is to pay for your car you could pay for that Odyssey working part time at McDonalds without putting 100,000 miles a year on the car. If you really want to do Uber, from a math point of view you would be better off keeping the new Odyssey for personal use and using a 7 to 10 year old Caravan with lower mileage for Uber XL. The cost per mile difference is probably .25. With the Caravan you can cover your costs and make a decent wage for your time only if you're in one of the better paying cities where Uber X is over $1.10 per mile. Driving a new Odyssey is just running a business without profit.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


No


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Sure, if you're okay driving 80 hours/week and your hate yourself.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


Are there any nice mental institutions near you. Buying a new car for ride-share is the ticket to a room in one. 
I recommend you determine the maximum age a car that will work in your area, then get a car 5 years or more newer with less than 75K miles (the lower the better). It shsouldn't cost morethan $8K or $9K. I had a 2006 Ford Escape Hybrid that cost $4500 when I first got it.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


It seems there are very distinct groups with very different experiences here. If you're in a busy city and work your ass off like 2-3K a week is possible. In other markets it sounds like people have trouble breaking even.

So yeah, I think it's definately possible.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

This post was in Feb 2018. I wonder how much OP has saved so far.

Also, I can’t imagine why anyone would want to save up a year or two worth of money to buy a $30k depreciating asset. It’ll be wiser to invest that money somewhere else.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

autofill said:


> This post was in Feb 2018. I wonder how much OP has saved so far.
> 
> Also, I can't imagine why anyone would want to save up a year or two worth of money to buy a $30k depreciating asset. It'll be wiser to invest that money somewhere else.


I think it depends on individual circumstances and objectives.

Maybe the guy has a lot of taxabe income from another source and needs the deductions. Maybe he's terminally ill and wants to be happy before he dies and doesn't care so much about the long term? Who knows?

The smarter you are, the more scenarios you can imagine and the more difficult it is to give blanket advice. What's good for one person isn't necessarily good for another right?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Authority said:


> I think it depends on individual circumstances and objectives.
> 
> Maybe the guy has a lot of taxabe income from another source and needs the deductions. Maybe he's terminally ill and wants to be happy before he dies and doesn't care so much about the long term? Who knows?
> 
> The smarter you are, the more scenarios you can imagine and the more difficult it is to give blanket advice. What's good for one person isn't necessarily good for another right?


This thread is giving me a headache.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

mileena said:


> Then why anyone drive for Uber? They make you put on 100,000 miles per year and won't pay enough for a new car??!
> 
> Why drive Uber??


They dont make you do anything

Heres how I see it.. Dont buy a new car, buy a used car, where a fair amount of the depreciation has already happened,,, say 5 years old, with 50000 miles. here is something from carmax that meets my criteria
https://www.carmax.com/car/16359703

then drive 300 miles a day, 5 days a week 50 weeks a year (75000 miles). If you can keep your dead miles to a minimum (say 30%) and average $1 a mile for your paid miles you will gross $200 a day or $1000 a week or $4000 a month... Save $1000 a month for a another car in 2 years, spend $1000 on gas and oil, and keep $2000 a month for yourself... and hope the car goes to 200000 miles without anything major in the way of repairs

Thats a plan, and an optimistic one, at best It might work...I would advise that you start out with some money in the bank, just it case it dosent

I hope it works because its what Im doing..


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

oldfart said:


> They dont make you do anything
> 
> Heres how I see it.. Dont buy a new car, buy a used car, where a fair amount of the depreciation has already happened,,, say 5 years old, with 50000 miles. here is something from carmax that meets my criteria
> https://www.carmax.com/car/16359703
> ...


So what are you making hourly?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Authority said:


> So what are you making hourly?


Do the math

My plan is to net $2000 a month so do the math

30 days a month; 24 hours a day= 720 hours
2000/720 = $2.77

That's the plan. I come close most months


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Living the dream!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Authority said:


> Living the dream!


There is reality and there are dreams. I live and work in the real world


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

oldfart said:


> There is reality and there are dreams. I live and work in the real world


Isn't that the dream for younguns....

Have a vehicle that pays for itself...8>)

Rakos


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> They dont make you do anything
> 
> Heres how I see it.. Dont buy a new car, buy a used car, where a fair amount of the depreciation has already happened,,, say 5 years old, with 50000 miles. here is something from carmax that meets my criteria
> https://www.carmax.com/car/16359703
> ...


I had a heart attack when I saw the price of that. I have the previous generation Sienna Limited, all options, and I paid $10k.

$25k for a vehicle is ridiculous period, unless you are wealthy and paying cash.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I had a heart attack when I saw the price of that. I have the previous generation Sienna Limited, all options, and I paid $10k.
> 
> $25k for a vehicle is ridiculous period, unless you are wealthy and paying cash.


10 k would obviously be better as long as the mileage is right. If I buy a 25000 car I'm expecting 250000 miles out of it ie Ill pay 10 cents an anticipated mile

So id want a $10000 car to Be good for another 100000 miles

You pretty much have to pay cash for an Uber car. No one will loan you the money if you tell the truth


----------



## stevenh1975 (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anyone know section 179 limit is per car or per year? End up with a problematic used car. Thinking about selling it for a loss then buy another one.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Milkmoney (Sep 8, 2018)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


I cannot understand beyond my wildest dreams how anybody can purchase a car to use for Uber.



Milkmoney said:


> I cannot understand beyond my wildest dreams how anybody can purchase a car to use for Uber.


Hold on I'm not done yet. That car will be a piece of junk with in a year. You'll be a slave to Uber. Are people freaking crazy? If making that much money with Uber was that easy everybody would be doing it and making that Mucho Dinero :/ . Have you seen the driver turnover rate statistics? They better go public next year before they run out of liquidity. If somebody is going to be at risk of a holding that bag it might as will be the public. Have you seen the cars they let on their platform? You have to take three showers once you get out of some of those cars. The funny thing is they make it seem like they are doing you a favor by letting you drive on their platform. Yeah OK sure buddy. There's a sucker born every minute

I'm still not done. Waiting till you get a drunk idiot that throws up all over the brand new car. If you are going to drive for somebody call Amazon. Packages don't talk back and throw up in your car


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Milkmoney said:


> I cannot understand beyond my wildest dreams how anybody can purchase a car to use for Uber.
> 
> Hold on I'm not done yet. That car will be a piece of junk with in a year. You'll be a slave to Uber. Are people freaking crazy? If making that much money with Uber was that easy everybody would be doing it and making that Mucho Dinero :/ . Have you seen the driver turnover rate statistics? They better go public next year before they run out of liquidity. If somebody is going to be at risk of a holding that bag it might as will be the public. Have you seen the cars they let on their platform? You have to take three showers once you get out of some of those cars. The funny thing is they make it seem like they are doing you a favor by letting you drive on their platform. Yeah OK sure buddy. There's a sucker born every minute
> 
> I'm still not done. Waiting till you get a drunk idiot that throws up all over the brand new car. If you are going to drive for somebody call Amazon. Packages don't talk back and throw up in your car


The how is easy. Visit a local used car dealer pick one out and write a check

The why is something else. For me the best reason would be to make a little money

Are there other ways to make money? sure. I've always wanted to be a brain surgeon. Maybe I'll try that out next


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The how is easy. Visit a local used car dealer pick one out and write a check
> 
> The why is something else. For me the best reason would be to make a little money
> 
> Are there other ways to make money? sure. I've always wanted to be a brain surgeon. Maybe I'll try that out next


Writing hot checks is wrong, sir.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


As long as you live in it I think it's possible.


----------



## Milkmoney (Sep 8, 2018)

I don’t drive junk or weight checks and definitely don't need Uber to make $. But I guess you're smarter than me


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

mileena said:


> Hi, I am thinking of buying an AWD SUV or minivan (8-passenger) and joining UberXL and UberSKI. As I am in a border area, I'd like to work both Nevada (Carson City and Reno) and California (South Lake Tahoe, Tahoe City, Truckee). I plan to work 40 hours per week, from 8 to 5 PM, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I talked to two part-time Lyft retired senior citizen drivers who average 50,000 miles a year for their jobs. One makes from $300 to $1000 a month she told me. I also read a comment from a full-timer who puts 100,000 miles a year on his car. At that rate, you will need a new car every year or two. Will I make enough money to pay for a new car every year or two if I join? That is my primary reason for joining: to always drive the newest car, just like I get a new cell phone each year.


I think you can still change the title of this thread if you like.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Yes, if you plan on living in the car


Funny, I replied the same thing before reading the rest of the thread....



oldfart said:


> They dont make you do anything
> 
> Heres how I see it.. Dont buy a new car, buy a used car, where a fair amount of the depreciation has already happened,,, say 5 years old, with 50000 miles. here is something from carmax that meets my criteria
> https://www.carmax.com/car/16359703
> ...


That's way too expensive a vehicle for your plan IMO.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Writing hot checks is wrong, sir.


The math works out at 10 cents a mile


----------



## Milkmoney (Sep 8, 2018)

Sir what are you gonna do if one of these ridesharing companies or whatever they want to call themselves decides to drop you because somebody reported some lie? You’re going to have to eat the $10,000 investment. It happens all the time from what I’m reading in the news. And this $2100 bonus. What company gives you a $2100 bonus? They must be really hurting for drivers. Something just doesn’t seem right. It’s like somebody getting on a forum and asking strangers if they should invest money in the car and drive for whatever platform. You don’t seem to confident so I wouldn’t do it. You can do all the numbers you want on a piece of paper it means nothing until you bring that $ home. Wait until Automated cars come out. They will drop you guys like a ton of bricks. Right now you’re an army of data collectors. That’s all they want. It’s about the data. Once they have enough data and ramp legislation through for self driving cars there goes your dream job:/

What drivers in big city’s need to do is get together and agree to stop driving for 1 day. See how fast these rideshare companies will give you guys whatever you want. They have already committed billions. Stick it right back to them and maybe you’ll get paid a fair wage.

And with all this math you’re doing I’m surprised your not a economics professor for the The Carnegie Institute. Don’t waste your talent. Let me break it down to you like a 5 yr old. If these companies are struggling to turn a profit how are you going to? And they own the whole goddamn platform. You have trillion dollar companies like Apple, Amazon, Tesla, and Google They’re not investing in drivers and contractors they’re investing in self driving cars and they got Mucho Dinero. They can burn money


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Milkmoney said:


> Sir what are you gonna do if one of these ridesharing companies or whatever they want to call themselves decides to drop you because somebody reported some lie? You're going to have to eat the $10,000 investment. It happens all the time from what I'm reading in the news. And this $2100 bonus. What company gives you a $2100 bonus? They must be really hurting for drivers. Something just doesn't seem right. It's like somebody getting on a forum and asking strangers if they should invest money in the car and drive for whatever platform. You don't seem to confident so I wouldn't do it. You can do all the numbers you want on a piece of paper it means nothing until you bring that $ home. Wait until Automated cars come out. They will drop you guys like a ton of bricks. Right now you're an army of data collectors. That's all they want. It's about the data. Once they have enough data and ramp legislation through for self driving cars there goes your dream job:/
> 
> What drivers in big city's need to do is get together and agree to stop driving for 1 day. See how fast these rideshare companies will give you guys whatever you want. They have already committed billions. Stick it right back to them and maybe you'll get paid a fair wage.
> 
> And with all this math you're doing I'm surprised your not a economics professor for the The Carnegie Institute. Don't waste your talent. Let me break it down to you like a 5 yr old. If these companies are struggling to turn a profit how are you going to? And they own the whole goddamn platform. You have trillion dollar companies like Apple, Amazon, Tesla, and Google They're not investing in drivers and contractors they're investing in self driving cars and they got Mucho Dinero. They can burn money


If you are talking to me. Know this. I am 72 years old, and I work in the suburbs I'll be dead before self driving cars are a reality out her in the boonies

I believe that there is a market for luxury car services and I intend to find and exploit it (or die trying)


----------



## Milkmoney (Sep 8, 2018)

oldfart said:


> If you are talking to me. Know this. I am 72 years old, and I work in the suburbs I'll be dead before self driving cars are a reality out her in the boonies
> 
> I believe that there is a market for luxury car services and I intend to find and exploit it (or die trying)


You want to see a good return on investment ? That's what you want. I know a good investment when I see it . I don't see it here . The market is saturated. They're losing hundreds of millions of dollars. They got to make it up somewhere. From where? You the driver. These referral bonuses. It's seems like a pyramid scheme to me. Like I said I guess you're smarter than me.

You're area might be okay now until desperate drivers show up. At 72 I really hope you have a plan B

Let these new companies do all the work and watch Apple,Google and Tesla throw their engineers at the rideshare industry.

These Auto finance companies that are putting up the money for these rideshare cars must be crazy. The big Banks got smart and said no freaking way. They're not going to expose themselves to that kind of risk. You got a handful of car insurance companies that might cover you. The rest of them said hell no we don't want that liability. You get into an accident and you don't have enough coverage you might as well kiss your assets goodbye. I wouldn't be driving around unless I had a minimum a 1 million-dollar coverage. I would run it as an LLC. I'd like to thank the Supreme Court for that one. You're not coming after my assets


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Milkmoney said:


> You want to see a good return on investment ? That's what you want. I know a good investment when I see it . I don't see it here . The market is saturated. They're losing hundreds of millions of dollars. They got to make it up somewhere. From where? You the driver. These referral bonuses. It's seems like a pyramid scheme to me. Like I said I guess you're smarter than me.
> 
> You're area might be okay now until desperate drivers show up. At 72 I really hope you have a plan B
> 
> ...


No I think we see things the same way... except plan B 
Plan B is Im gonna die

I agree about the LLC , and insurance but 
In Florida they can take everything except your homestead, which is my only significant asset, (which of course is why Im in this damned car)

The difference between you and me is that I know, that when it comes to opportunity; the greater the risk, the greater the potential reward. So as long as I can mitigate the risk to some degree, the risk is worth taking

It takes three things to capitalize on risk
1) you need too recognize the opportunity
2) you need the money to invest
3) you need the balls to go for it

Bottom line, 1) I see an opportunity , 2) I have some money and time to invest. 3) Although the balls dont work for their intended purpose anymore, I am gonna go for it. It wont kill me if I lose the money.


----------

